

The Treadpad - DigitalBoB12
http://www.avc.com/

======
xd
I don't know about you, but when I lay sole to mill, I turn into a hydrant of
perspiration and saliva that graces a good 3 foot zone of terror around me.

Might want to get a small umbrella or something, just in case.

------
leftnode
I do this exact same thing. However, the speakers aren't loud enough to
overcome the sound of the treadmill + walking. Hooking up a pair of external
computer speakers was essential (especially since Netflix doesn't have
captions).

I also cover up the time and LED display on the treadmill, makes the time go
by "quicker".

------
brlewis
Permalink: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/12/the-treadpad.html>

